# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Atoperal krem - opinie

## Monika

Idealny dla osób z problemami skóry tj.:

 *  skóra z wywiadem atopowym, sucha, nadmiernie łuszcząca się, skłonna do podrażnień, wykazująca niską tolerancję na standardowe kosmetyki pielęgnacyjne;

* skóra wrażliwa wymagająca utrzymanie odpowiedniego poziomu nawilżenia i natłuszczenia.


Doskonała ochrona przed niekorzystnym wpływem czynników zewnętrznych.

----------


## M.M.

Od 3 miesiecy używam krem Atoperal i muszę przyznać że świetnie radzi sobie z moją bardzo wrażliwą skórą, która źle reaguje na większość dostępnych na rynku kremów. 
Przetestowałam już dziesiątki kremów i z żadnego nie byłam w pełni zadowolona tak jak z tego kremu.

Atoperal dostępny jest w aptekach i kosztuje około 19 zł. Doskonale nawilża, łagodzi podrażnienia ( nawet poradził sobie z moim policzkiem który był szorstki zwłaszcza po nałożeniu podkładu. 
Skóra nie jest ściągnięta.
Poza tym krem ma bardzo ładny, delikatny zapach i jest świetną bazą pod makijaż. 
Dodatkowo jest wydajny.

----------

